# Wii #1376 - Ghostbusters: The Video Game (USA)



## Chanser (Jun 13, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2287^^


----------



## Elfeckin (Jun 13, 2009)

Already grabbed it, awaiting extraction than burning it up =^) i hope its fun


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hopefully it's as much fun on the wii than it is on the 360.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 13, 2009)

Seeing how this isn't due out for 4 more days... wow...

I'm DLing it now to take a look... haha... another torrent reference there!

I am def buying this... well, I already bought it... just need to pick it up... prob won't even open it up now... this is awesome!


----------



## CheatingSoi (Jun 13, 2009)

How can any of you seriously think this game is going to be good? The 360 and PS3 versions are the only ones that I am even counting as the game. The Wii and PS2 are just weird cartoon versions that aren't even the same game.


----------



## quepaso (Jun 13, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> How can any of you seriously think this game is going to be good? The 360 and PS3 versions are the only ones that I am even counting as the game. The Wii and PS2 are just weird cartoon versions that aren't even the same game.



Seriously, this game is going to be a joke compared to the hd twins versions.  If its not too big installed on the USB hdd, i may try it out tho.  Someone let us know how big it is installed.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 13, 2009)

WOW they are already releasing games that are not available ti the 16th..sweet!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 13, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> How can any of you seriously think this game is going to be good? The 360 and PS3 versions are the only ones that I am even counting as the game. The Wii and PS2 are just weird cartoon versions that aren't even the same game.


Two things.
The first being that this version actually has Local Coop Multiplayer. Even it's bigger brother doesn't have that.
Second, like many I'm sure Ghostbusters have been a major part of their childhoods. Like myself here. To be able to use the Proton Pack will be one of the most satisfying things in the world. This is the one game where I would not be embarrassed to pick up the Wiimote and wrangle in some ghosties.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 13, 2009)

Might just grab this and stick it on my HDD.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That.

Gotta work though so I wont be playing this for several hours but still nice, early expected the PC one before this.

Another thing is there are some Wii versions that are better than the "HD" versions.  Pro Evo 2009, that Star Wars game, Shaun Whites Snowboarding and some others.  I don't expect it to be better but there is always the chance.


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 13, 2009)

Indeed, It seems that people still think the PS3/360 versions are _better_ because they look nice! Graphics arent everything


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2009)

rustybanana said:
			
		

> Indeed, It seems that people still think the PS3/360 versions are _better_ because they look nice! Graphics arent everything


For me the draw of the PC/360/PS3 versions ain't the graphics, its that its suppose to be harder, longer (no snickering please) and it has great phsyics.  Plus there is some cool looking crowd AI for when Stay Puft appears.  Without them I'd probably wouldn't care.

Saying that Resident Evil 5 is more advance in a lot of things than RE4 and yet RE4 is so much better for me.

We'll see.


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, I agree completely. I wasnt directing my comment at you at all. I still prefer the Wii version of RE4 to RE5, It just didnt seem to feel right


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 13, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Saying that Resident Evil 5 is more advance in a lot of things than RE4 and yet RE4 is so much better for me.
> 
> We'll see.


And RE4 was so much better with the Wiimote-pointer!


----------



## berlinka (Jun 13, 2009)

Wooohooo! It's finally out!! Well I don't care for state of the art graphics BUT... I do hope the framerate is going to be good. Somehow in a first person style game I can't bare to see the framerate go ch-op-p-y-y...

It's great that the real actor's did the voices by the way.


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 13, 2009)

heck, ill try it!

Ive been waiting for this one, 1 down, 3 to go! (let's tap, overlord 2, the conduit)

EDIT: Hmm thats interesting. Gamestop priced this game 10 dollers less then the regular wii game price, but xbox 360 and ps3 are still 60 dollers. Less content perhaps?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 13, 2009)

i'm waiting for the ps3 version, i can't wait


----------



## florian (Jun 13, 2009)

fun game


----------



## sanghoku (Jun 13, 2009)

cant get is to work on pal wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wani cios rev12,
hermes 222 as 36 and 223 as 36+37
wii 3.2e
usbloader_gx
tried all possible combo's with cios, 002fix, force pal 50/60 etc... but won't work


----------



## Slipurson (Jun 13, 2009)

Pretty fun game, only playing through the first part but I want to keep playing, and thats very unusual when it comes to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				sanghoku said:
			
		

> cant get is to work on pal wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried just making it PAL region with regionfrii ?


works fine with USA-region on Flatmii anyway, incase anyone was wondering


----------



## DjFIL (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm having no luck when trying to load using SoftChip R87.  Tried ios36 (because i do have the d2pro v1.0, can't update, installed)... and tried ios249.  It loads then sticks on a green screen before continuing to the game.  Had no issues with TW10 or Grand Slam Tennis.  Any suggestions?  Do I need to patch the ISO before burning?


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 13, 2009)

green screen of death is when the game doesn't want to be executed or forced to another video output, but hence you are from canada, that is wierd.....!!!


----------



## scousethief (Jun 13, 2009)

Pal wii wiikey , loaded first time no problems didnt touch the iso so still ntsc.


----------



## merlinman (Jun 13, 2009)

No luck with Drivekey either, sys menu 4.0 It freezes at the safety warning screen.


----------



## stok3d (Jun 13, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> How can any of you seriously think this game is going to be good? The 360 and PS3 versions are the only ones that I am even counting as the game. The Wii and PS2 are just weird cartoon versions that aren't even the same game.



Right, because  a game can only be good if it's on PS3, 360, or in HD.


----------



## lou_weed (Jun 13, 2009)

sanghoku said:
			
		

> cant get is to work on pal wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wani cios rev13a. not13b,nor12.
thats my case...


----------



## sekhu (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone managed to play the game in coop mode. I'm using usb loader gx 501, with cios 13a. I can play in one player, but as soon as I try to get a second player to join, the wiimote for player 2 lights up then turns off after a second or two. What's the fault here?

The batteries are fully charged, I even bought new throw away batteries to tst with and the same problem happens.

Anyone found a resolution to this problem?

edit: n/m, you get the two player opition when you play the level


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2009)

w00t. Gonna check this one out later today. Hope its fun


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 13, 2009)

Just played a bit of it and God this is a fun game.
The game's even better if you're a fan of Ghostbusters.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Played it until the Marshmallow Man scene.. 

Pretty fun game, controls are great, throwing the nunchuck to throw the ghost trap is a nice touch and it's fun to break and throw stuff around with the Wiimote. 

From what I see.. it's pretty much the same as the HD version, but with cartoony graphics and different controls. I'm waiting for the PC version to tell the differences.


----------



## xshinox (Jun 13, 2009)

wow it got leaked already? ill look forward to playing it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> From what I see.. it's pretty much the same as the HD version, but with cartoony graphics and different controls. I'm waiting for the PC version to tell the differences.


Judging from the level walkthrough videos, the Wii version has shorter levels and different puzzles.  The story though is practically identicle, word for word.

This is a hell of a lot of fun, the controls work so well!  At the moment its a 9/10 for me but I hear that all of the other scores are around 7-8/10 because its so short.

Stay Puft looks stupid in this though, I approve of the cartoony style but Mr Puft is way to skinny.


----------



## apd (Jun 13, 2009)

My lads Wii is on 3.2E with an up to date Wii Key. Do I need to add any cios things or update the Wii to play this? 

Its got the homebrew channel and that already if need be.


----------



## adgloride (Jun 13, 2009)

Played this for about an hour.  Great game, it feels like your in the actual film.  The playability is their, though it won't have the same graphics as the xbox 360 or ps3.


----------



## apd (Jun 13, 2009)

adgloride said:
			
		

> Played this for about an hour.  Great game, it feels like your in the actual film.  The playability is their, though it won't have the same graphics as the xbox 360 or ps3.




What system menu are you on ?


----------



## darrenfrowley (Jun 14, 2009)

Confirmed to work perfect on Pal Wii with 3.4 Firmware and wiikey 2 no homebrew channel needed works brill.
notes on the game
What an amazing game plays brilliant and the controls are perfect been playing it now for 4 hours and im impressed one of the best wii games so far i think in two player and one player it does help that i loved the ghostbusters films when i was younger if you like ghostbusters you will love this game I can highly recommed it.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 14, 2009)

if your trying to run this on softmods/usb drives, you need cIOS Rev13A... A!  Not B!  B WILL NOT WORK!

cIOS file are not allowed to be linked to on GBATemp, so google it damn it...

This is working perfectly with my YoWii/Yaosm 3.0 on a disc...

Scrubbed/USB Drive size for those wondering is 2.9gig


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 14, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> if your trying to run this on softmods/usb drives, you need cIOS Rev13A... A!  Not B!  B WILL NOT WORK!
> 
> cIOS file are not allowed to be linked to on GBATemp, so google it damn it...
> 
> ...


Gee, take a chill pil , um lady? 
Anyhow, i took with a spin with my Black SeaGate, no dice there either. Meh, i can wait for Pal.


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gee, take a chill pil , um lady?
> Anyhow, i took with a spin with my Black SeaGate, no dice there either. Meh, i can wait for Pal.



Sadly the PAL version isnt gonna be around till October 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn Sony and the silly PS3 Europe timed exclusive!


----------



## thebawp (Jun 14, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> if your trying to run this on softmods/usb drives, you need cIOS Rev13A... A!  Not B!  B WILL NOT WORK!



Can confirm this, cIOS Rev13A, USB Loader GX rev 501, Firmware 3.3E works perfectly.  I already had this setup because you need the same setup to get Indiana Jones to run.  Game seems decent, i.e. nice graphics, audio, gameplay is fun, although if you play as a female, they still refer to you as a 'he' in the dialogue which is a bit annoying!


----------



## sazzywoo (Jun 14, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 using a disc x4 , wiikey, firmware 3.2e Neogamma R3, you don't need any special settings also worked with indiana jones ntsc version Thanks to TyrianCubed for posting


----------



## adgloride (Jun 14, 2009)

apd said:
			
		

> adgloride said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm one the latest one.  Not sure if it matters if you just use the brick blocker.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 14, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Stay Puft looks stupid in this though, I approve of the cartoony style but Mr Puft is way to skinny.


I didn't think he looked skinny, I did think he looked rather cute instead of evil.


----------



## Smuff (Jun 14, 2009)

EDIT

nvm...... I found the answer in the "black/green screen" thread.
Thanx anyways


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 14, 2009)

ugg i cant get it to work

i have 4.0U wii with cios 10 and tried running it through usb loader gx rev511 but it justs gives a black screen with 002 fix both on and off. and when i switched to cios 13 it wouldnt reconize my hard drive! help!


----------



## testatura (Jun 14, 2009)

oi! just to report,after many tries,i got quite convinced itll be imposible to run it from dvd or sd.. after some time ...with neogamma game started and freezed at put that thing around your hand... screen warning,BUT with neogamma from sd card all goes well.. who would know !? 
... looks like fun ,a lot of shooting..and I love controls,no mather how great graphics are you cant pretend to be ghostbuster without wiimote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by!


----------



## kenshiro84 (Jun 14, 2009)

RecklessReaperr said:
			
		

> ugg i cant get it to work
> 
> i have 4.0U wii with cios 10 and tried running it through usb loader gx rev511 but it justs gives a black screen with 002 fix both on and off. and when i switched to cios 13 it wouldnt reconize my hard drive! help!


I had the same problem, try to switch the wii usb port, and also try to use coverfloader instead of gx coz it's more compatible with rev13.
I have a pal wii 3.2E Cios rev13a coverfloader, forced to pal60 the game works fine!


----------



## spectral (Jun 15, 2009)

Working fine on a PAL 4.0E wii with Argon(FW1.8). ISO was region patched and brickblocked using WDS.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 15, 2009)

anyone got this working on a wiikey 3.2E wii?


----------



## alucard77 (Jun 15, 2009)

I got this working fine on:

- 3.2U
- Wiikey 1.9s
- rev13a
- Beardface coverflow loader


----------



## bodean (Jun 15, 2009)

Works fine on

Firmware version 4.0
Wiikey (generation 1)
Blank DVD-R


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm I'm getting a black screen when booting this game from the system menu, and a green screen when I try using GeckoOS. My wii is 3.2e with yaosm. Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## lachinay (Jun 15, 2009)

bodean said:
			
		

> Works fine on
> 
> Firmware version 4.0
> Wiikey (generation 1)
> Blank DVD-R



yeah, but is it PAL or NTSC?


----------



## creepingcreep (Jun 15, 2009)

Working on great on 4.0, wiikey v.1. Had to run through gecko to skip the update. 

Game is brilliant, so playableand cartoon style type graphics suit it really well plus motion controls nicely done (see Indiana:staff of kings, for terrible example of motion controls). I agree the xbox version looks great, but motion controls rule!


----------



## mrwienerdog (Jun 15, 2009)

Haven't played a game on my wii for a while, firmware is 3.2.   Does this game update to 4.0?  I have a first gen wiikey.  What the hell do I need to do to get this bad boy to run?   Have been out of the wii scene for a good while, so am completely out to lunch.  Could someone point me in the right direction on what I need to do?  Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## creepingcreep (Jun 15, 2009)

mrwienerdog said:
			
		

> Haven't played a game on my wii for a while, firmware is 3.2.   Does this game update to 4.0?  I have a first gen wiikey.  What the hell do I need to do to get this bad boy to run?   Have been out of the wii scene for a good while, so am completely out to lunch.  Could someone point me in the right direction on what I need to do?  Would greatly appreciate it.



This does contain an update but not sure what to as I haven't updated. Wiikey should block the update automatically but mine doesn't so just do what I did and download Gecko OS for the homebrew channel and load the game through that, it'll skip the update for you.


----------



## mrwienerdog (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't mean to sound like a boob, but I don't have the homebrew channel installed.  Is it hard to do?


Yikes I sound like an idiot.

Thanks for helping, by the way.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

I was looking forward to this game and hope I can give it a try either tonight or tomorrow. Based on the previews I read this sounds like a lot of fun.



			
				mrwienerdog said:
			
		

> Don't mean to sound like a boob, but I don't have the homebrew channel installed.  Is it hard to do?
> 
> 
> Yikes I sound like an idiot.
> ...


You don't sound like an idiot. It's just that this isn't the right place/thread to ask about HBC installation.

You can either use the search function or look at this page: http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel


*edit:* Forgot to add that the brickblocked ISO seems to run fine on PAL Wii 3.3e, with cIOS 13a and Coverfloader (forced to NTSC).


----------



## darrenfrowley (Jun 16, 2009)

Works perfect on PAL Wii 3.4E With Wiikey 2. All I did Was Brickblock the Iso put in Wii and works Perfect no need for Cios or anything My Wii is bog standard just fitted with Wiikey 2 with no Custom Ios or Custom firmware or Homebrew Channel I burned the game with Nero at 8 x speed on DVD-R Printable Infiniti Disc. Hope this helps some people out.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 16, 2009)

Does this game autosave between each level?  Just played the entire first chapter thing (until you got back to base) in one sitting because I wasn't sure if it was saving my progress between each little section.


----------



## xoinx (Jun 17, 2009)

i've just completed the game 100% in 2 sittings over yesterday and today, and i've got to say it was kind of a slight disappointment after 10 hours of gameplay...

ok, so going through the missions wasn't too bad, in fact most of the game was pretty fun and there was quite a bit of variety all over, which is great! however, after 8 hours, it was all over, and left me wanting more... but oh well, it was 8 hours of solid fun instead of 20 hours of shitty gaming. which was fine with me...

the thing that really made me feel real fucked up was that after another 2 hours of replaying the stages to pick up what i had missed, to see what the 'Unlockable' menu could offer... i was greeted by the worst cliches in video game unlockables... 100% for fucking invulnerability??? it's not like the game was a nightmare to go through, even playing it at the toughest difficulty was easy and all they could offer was invulnerability? that was seriously a bad joke... can't those game developers at least be more creative and reward us hardworking no-life gamers with something more special? some new cutscenes would be nice... allowing you to play as one of the original ghostbusters would be cool... heck, even a sound test mode would be better than some fucking worthless invulnerability! i still can't believe all the extra effort for this shit

BIGGEST VIDEO GAME TURNOFF EVER! >


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn I in the middle of the purchase and there is quite a few bad reviews in here.......nah, I wanna see what's the drill..!!


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 18, 2009)

Game is quite ok but my favorite Ghostbusters game is still "Ghostbusters 2" for the Gameboy






I loved it in '92 when i bought it


----------



## henkje.doc (Jun 20, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> anyone got this working on a wiikey 3.2E wii?



Have it running on a Wiikey 3.4e with 1.9s and both Dev mode and Update Block options on.
Without the options it asks for and system update.


----------



## keine (Jun 1, 2011)

I *love* this game. Probably because I'm a ghost-busters junky. Still....I think its awesome. Play both though, both the WII and the 360/PC/PS3 version. Both are fantastic.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dat 2 year bump


----------

